# Thank You To The Organizers Of The Jhb Vape Meet #5!!



## zadiac (31/8/14)

Thanks very much for this!!
This was my first meet and I really enjoyed it. Was great to meet everyone in person and spent a shiteload of money...hahaha, but it was worth it.
I really hope I'll be able to attend the next one (if my shift days allow it)

Thanks again and hopefully see you all again at the next one

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (31/8/14)

Most welcome @zadiac 
Was great to meet you 
Thanks for making the effort

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (31/8/14)

Yes a special thank you to all who assisted in making this meet happen. I missed the last 1 and I am just so pleased to have made it for this 1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings (31/8/14)

Thank you to everyone for an AWESOME event. These meets get better and better each time.

There are FAR too many people to thank and I am sorry if I do not mention everyone but I have to mention the VapeKing guys for setting up the meet and @devdev for the awesome prize... I am really exciting getting into mech mods 

A Big thanks to all the warm friendly guys and gals we chatted to who gave advise and showed us their stuff, awesome, awesome experience.

Reactions: Like 6


----------

